# ,  / > Yaesu >  Yaesu FT-980

## Victor

,    ,      , 1-       ,     ,     ,     3650.00     3649.50,  80     50 ,  40     80    ,       LSB,      USB   ,  ,         30  ,      ,

----------


## Victor



----------


## WT2J

,  .   .   . http://www.foxtango.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=3223

----------


## RN3GP

> ,     ,    ,  80  50  40 ,1,0   20       VFO ,    ,     ,    PLL


     ,   ,   .




> LSB,      USB


1      "FAST",      "LSB".     ** .   .   -   ,   - .    LSB ,    .     USB ,    FAST.    0 ** .
   FT,     ,   ,    .    ,    ,   .
2     ( )   ,     ** !

      ,    , (* (PLL)     !!!*),     ,      ( ,   LSB/USB.

    3,5   50    10  ( ) 50/10=5    10 000 100 ,     50 000 500 ,   7      3500000 ,   ,       28 ,  1 .

*  11 ():*

  ,    ,         ,      ( 10    14)  ,  ,        ""      .
     . USB    9 999. 000.

----------


## RN3GP

> Ebay   PLL


,  ,  ,        .  ,    ,      .
      , . .

----------


## Victor

,  ,   ,      30 ,   VFO ,   30 ,    2 ,   10 +  ,      .  30.003.000,         11  ,      ,    30   ,         ,       LSB  USB,         10  110,  ,      ,    _ ,     ,      ,   ,      ,       10,    ,   30  ,  .       .   ,  .   .

----------

